# CUB is Satan



## yankinoz (13/9/16)

By now many AHBers will have seen this ad:

At one end of a bar sits a guy who looks like a castaway, or he's come down from the mountains to warn everyone the world's about to end. He's alone except for a couple at a table well away from him. His beer? It's suspiciously red, must be one of them weird brews made in someone's shed.

The camera pans to the more populated half of the room and a young, clean-cut, happy-looking male who's just ordered a beer that's a pale straw colour. The narrator informs us he's getting a CUB pale ale that has “drinkability.” I suppose that means bland.

If the aim is to recapture core craft-beer drinkers, people who like flavourful brews in varied hues, it's a bad strategy. The pale ale is available only on tap, they say, so I suspect they're aiming at a crossover group and that it's one more try at crowding competition off lines of taps.


----------



## SBOB (13/9/16)

"CUB is Satan"

thats a lot to draw from a single commercial


----------



## lost at sea (13/9/16)

Not even CUB are going to waste their time putting it in bottles


----------



## yankinoz (13/9/16)

SBOB said:


> "CUB is Satan"
> 
> thats a lot to draw from a single commercial


Admittedly hyperbole, but I have many other complaints about their beer and their marketing. I'm not alone. Where to begin?


----------



## WarmerBeer (13/9/16)

Just wait 6 months.

I suspect it, too, will go the way of the Crown Golden Ale.


----------



## Dave70 (13/9/16)

Whats has Satan *ever* done to have his name so constantly befouled and associated with sub-par products?


----------



## Killer Brew (13/9/16)

SBOB said:


> "CUB is Satan"
> 
> thats a lot to draw from a single commercial


Some will say that this has been clearly established in the other thread


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/9/16)

Saw a guy at Dans yesterday with CFMEU stickers plastered all over his ute loading up 3 cases of Carlton Dry, must have sold his soul to the Devil, as well as selling out the sacked maintenance team at CUB.


----------



## Camo6 (13/9/16)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Saw a guy at Dans yesterday with CFMEU stickers plastered all over his ute loading up 3 cases of Carlton Dry, must have sold his soul to the Devil, as well as selling out the sacked maintenance team at CUB.


Go easy on him. He was probably a concreter making a conscious effort to boycott Carlton Draught.


----------

